# Questions for the Feb 11 Technical Chat on E*



## Guest (Jan 31, 2002)

Well, it's that time again for the technical chat on Dish. Since the engineering dept reads this forum, this will be the place to post any questions or comments. Hopefully some of them will get addresses on the next chat. 

My question is when will we see another software upgrade for the Dishplayer?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2002)

My question would be as follows:

On the 721, it has the ability to do Broadband Internet access via its USB ports (there is no ethernet connecter) will I need to buy a special Ethernet to USB dongle from Dish Network or can I use any Ethernet to UBS card available out there?

And on that note can I use any ISP for broadband access or will Dish try charging more to me for not using one of their approved ISP's?

Scott


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2002)

how about these...

Expansion port on 501 - what are the plans?

Ethernet on 721 - will it be possible to archive files from hdd to a pc?

OpenTV apps - when will we see them?

Will there be a larger switch than the sw64 to accomodate more than 4 recievers? (thinking of 721)

Will there be an upgrade kit from 501 to 508?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2002)

In regards to picture quality, what can we expect to see from Echostar 7 and 8?

In regards to Scotts question......make that, Can we use any ISP for broadband and dial up, for the ones of us that are connection challenged.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2002)

HD-PVR...How soon? How much? Dual satellite tuners? OTA tuner built in? Ability to record from satellite tuners and OTA tuner? At the same time? How large hard drive(s)? Moxi-based? Component outputs, DVI output, IEEE 1394 output - which one(s)? Ethernet port? Internet access? Can you tell I want one (or 2) of these things NOW?!?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2002)

Hey mark, any idea what the price tag is going to be for the 921?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2002)

John - you'll notice that is one of my questions for the tech forum. I've heard a rumor (probably completely unreliable) that the price will be around $900 for 2 sat tuners and 1 OTA tuner built in and the ability to record from 2 of them simultaneously. Which would be ideal, but as I live in an E* world, doubtful...


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2002)

1. When will the 508 be released, and how can the 501 owners upgrade?

2. Will we see the launch of E*7 on February 23rd?

3. When will the 301 hold a full 44 hour guide again?

And a request... please PLEASE * PLEASE* no softball chat like "how to buy and hook up a tv" like last time. Show off some of the equipment that's needed to either get the local channels sent to us or what future stuff may be coming (like open TV or the 721).


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2002)

Live Tech Forum:
date: Monday, February 11, 2002
starting time: 9:00 p.m. eastern time - live
channel: #101, #251, #490 

Would you offer a 80GB(508) or 120GB(721) Hard Drive upgrade to those with a 501?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2002)

I'll second the question about more OpenTV apps.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2002)

Now that Charlie is giving contracts to Thomson, what will be the cutoff date for support for all Echostar designed products?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2002)

When will spotbeams be operational?
When will 721 be relaesed?
Any info on MOXI?
After RCA starts manufacturing hardware will we still see Echostar products?
What will RCA make?
Any new IRDs in the works?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2002)

and a five minute daily downlaod is not proper.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2002)

Heck, how about:
When will the DISPLAYER be fixed, and how is Echostar going to compensate those who have suffered thru months of sometimes terrible performance??

Rych


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2002)

I totally agree rych, addressing the DishPlayer should be a priority !!!!

Seems kinda funny, but I'm guess you could say I'm excited about the Tech Chat tonight. I * REALLY* want to here some news regarding the 721 and availability. Watch it be ones of those nights that they won't say a word regarding it. 

I have to leave to go into work like at 9:25pm......grrrrrr, right in the middle of it. Hopefully the wifey won't have something she is trying to record, so I can watch the rest when I get home from work.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2002)

Per the request of Tony Suarez I will be doing the recap for tonights chat, so look for it within minutes after the chat ends.  

Scott


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2002)

Great!!!
I may not see all of it....Good News.


----------

